# Milan-Catania: 4-2



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Milan-Catania, 15ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 28 aprile 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Catania, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.

Le formazioni ufficiali

Milan (4-3-3): Amelia; Abate, Bonera, Mexes, De Sciglio; Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino; Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Gabriel, Petkovic, Muntari, Robinho, Pazzini, Traorè, Niang, Constant, Yepes, Antonini, Zaccardo. All.: Allegri.
Catania (4-2-3-1): Frison; Izco, Legrottaglie, Rolin, Marchese; Lodi, Almiron; Barrientos, Castro, Gomez; Bergessio. A disp.: Terracciano, Messina, Potenza, Auggustyn, Ricchiuti, Keko, Biagianti, Salifu, Cani, Capuano, Doukara, Cabalceta. All.: Maran.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

Izco infortunato ci salta...


ma scommettiamo che recupera??? Non è possibile, anche Chiellini stasera, contro gli altri noi non recuperiamo nemmeno per sbaglio, quando ci devono affrontare gli altri recuperano qualcuno anche se è stato crocifisso. E' una maledizione.


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2013)

Catania decimato da squalifiche in attesa della decisione del giudice sportivo sulla vergognosa rissa di fine partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

*Andujar,Bellusci e Spolli salteranno il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Dai torniamo a vincere per cortesia, il Catania è decimato non hanno nulla da dire al campionato e noi torna Balo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Da vincere senza se e senza ma.Il Catania ha molti squalificati(Andujar,Spolli e Bellusci),infortunati(Izco e Alvarez).Non facciamo pirlate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Importantissimo il rientro di Balotelli, altrimenti non segneremo manco giocando 5 ore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Aprile 2013)

Occhio al sorpassone


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Io giocherei così:
Amelia
Desci-Mexes-Yepes-Costant
Flamini-Montolivo-Boa
Bojan-Balo-Elsha


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2013)

pronti al sorpasso


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)




----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

certo che la viola ha proprio un calendarietto semplice semplice da qui alla fine eh!
Vediamo di fare il nostro dovere e portare i 3 punti a casa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> certo che la viola ha proprio un calendarietto semplice semplice da qui alla fine eh!
> Vediamo di fare il nostro dovere e portare i 3 punti a casa...



Non che il nostro sia difficile: Catania, Torino, PESCARA, Roma, SIENA


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Forse sarebbe il caso di tornare a vincere dopo 2 punti in 3 partite...


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

Credi che basti Balotelli per battere il Catania.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non che il nostro sia difficile: Catania, Torino, PESCARA, Roma, SIENA



sisi, ma riflettevo sul fatto che se avessero avuto una squadra un po' più tosta avebbero sicuramente perso qualche punticino. 
In questo modo invece partiamo alla pari, con noi nettamente inferiori a loro dal punto di vista delle energie e della qualità.
Da loro Cuadrado inventa gol dal nulla e Valero pennella per Aquilani. Da noi Abate """"""""""inventa gol"""""""" e Ambrosini """"""""""pennella"""""" per Flamini.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Aprile 2013)

A Genova non vincono, Delio li mena tutti...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sisi, ma riflettevo sul fatto che se avessero avuto una squadra un po' più tosta avebbero sicuramente perso qualche punticino.
> In questo modo invece partiamo alla pari, con noi nettamente inferiori a loro dal punto di vista delle energie e della qualità.
> Da loro Cuadrado inventa gol dal nulla e Valero pennella per Aquilani. Da noi Abate """"""""""inventa gol"""""""" e Ambrosini """"""""""pennella"""""" per Flamini.



Beh noi abbiamo Balotelli che dovrebbe risolvere gran parte delle magagne.Comunque sulla carta,il loro calendario è più tosto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Mai un fine stagione tranquillo MAI.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Ora facciamo un bel filotto...
Nel 2002 e nel 2006 abbiamo fatto i preliminari...


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In questo modo invece partiamo alla pari, con noi nettamente inferiori a loro dal punto di vista delle energie e della qualità.



e dell'allenatore soprattutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Che ansia che mi state facendo venire  dobbiamo vincere e basta, dobbiamo fare gli stessi risultati della Fiorentina, poi loro possono avere energie e tutto quanto ma come ho detto prima basta fare i loro stessi punti. Se non vinciamo contro il Catania e giusto che stiamo fuori dalla CL.


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2013)

Loro hanno samp e roma ostiche sulla carta, noi solo roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Non me ne frega niente che sarà una partita difficile e non me ne frega niente del Catania dato che 2 punti in 3 partite come pena possono bastare ma soprattutto s'assuma le sue responsabilità Balotelli e buchi gli etnei almeno 2 o 3 volte. Dalla prossima dovremo tornare a vincere, la Fiorentina non farà certamente 15 punti nelle prossime tre giornate, siamo avanti e resta ancora tutto nelle nostre mani.


----------



## S T B (22 Aprile 2013)

se non gioca Binho si vince...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Importantissimo il rientro di Balotelli, altrimenti non segneremo manco giocando 5 ore.



ma chi ha detto che rientra? Non erano tre giornate?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da vincere senza se e senza ma.Il Catania ha molti squalificati(Andujar,Spolli e Bellusci),infortunati(Izco e Alvarez).Non facciamo pirlate.



sì beh, sai che assenze...non mi pare che nessuno di questi faccia la differenza, nemmeno Andujar, e comunque il loro secondo portiere Frison è uno che a Vicenza l'anno scorso ha fatto miracoli. Mancassero barrientos, Gomez, Lodi e Castro capirei.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Mai un fine stagione tranquillo MAI.



ma con Allegri cosa vuoi aspettarti di diverso? 

Io non l'avrei messo sulla panchina del Milan, è un buon allenatore da Cagliari, stop.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Fine stagione thriller. Mi piace. In queste situazioni si vede chi è da Milan o meno.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Fine stagione thriller. Mi piace. In queste situazioni si vede chi è da Milan o meno.



> ma con Allegri cosa vuoi aspettarti di diverso?
> 
> Io non l'avrei messo sulla panchina del Milan, è un buon allenatore da Cagliari, stop.


ovviamente si parla spesso a sproposito. Nel 2008 abbiamo affrontato un'analoga situazione nel finale della stagione con la Fiorentina. A 3 giornate dalla fine la superiamo battendo l'Inter e andando a +1. Giornata successiva però c'è il controsorpasso: noi perdiamo in maniera vergognosa contro il Napoli (3-1), con lo stesso punteggio la Fiorentina batte il Parma. All'ultima giornata superiamo con classe l'Udinese, e per 73 minuti siamo ai preliminari dia Champions. Poi una rovesciata di Osvaldo contro il Torino salva il di dietro ai viola che approdano ai preliminari, a noi ci toccò l'Europa League.
Chi c'era in panca? Ancelotti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma con Allegri cosa vuoi aspettarti di diverso?
> 
> Io non l'avrei messo sulla panchina del Milan, è un buon allenatore da Cagliari, stop.



e hai pure ragione, io non lo vorrei piu il prossimo anno perchè già si sa che le prime partite si steccano sempre, pero il problema è, chi prendi al suo posto?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> sì beh, sai che assenze...non mi pare che nessuno di questi faccia la differenza, nemmeno Andujar, e comunque il loro secondo portiere Frison è uno che a Vicenza l'anno scorso ha fatto miracoli. Mancassero barrientos, Gomez, Lodi e Castro capirei.



Beh sono senza difesa e non credo sia un bene per la compagine etnea.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2013)

sarò allo stadio forza Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2013)

Niente Zappata 


Basta Yepes, Acciuga metti Zaccardo !


----------



## MisterBet (22 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Niente Zappata
> 
> 
> Basta Yepes, Acciuga metti Zaccardo !



Bonny Bonera.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Niente Zappata
> 
> 
> Basta Yepes, Acciuga metti Zaccardo !



Ma ieri Zapata ha giocato discretamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Ma Salamon?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

bisogna vincerla con Mario


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere, steccare anche questa significherebbe dire addio alla champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Nel caso non vincessimo partite come queste,con l'avversario oramai in vacanza e con molti indisponibili,allora non meritiamo i preliminari.Inutile farla lunga.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma ieri Zapata ha giocato discretamente.



Nulla da ridire, ma vederlo con la palla nei piedi è sempre un conato di vomito, buttiamo via decine di azioni


----------



## peppe75 (23 Aprile 2013)

riprendiamoci presto altrimenti....forza ragazzii!!!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Aprile 2013)

Dai ragazzi! Dobbiamo svegliarci e difendere con il sangue questo terzo posto!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Certo che dopo aver visto il Bayern strapazzare i barcaioli,mi vien quasi da piangere a pensare a sta partita....


----------



## cris (24 Aprile 2013)

cosa mi rappresenta Milan-Catania alla domenica sera alle 20.45 ???


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

scontro diretto per l'el


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

*Pazzini ancora a parte.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173190 ha scritto:


> *Pazzini ancora a parte.*



Balotelli al centro dell'attacco  Esterni El Shaarawy e il mitico immenso sublime Robinho


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2013)

ma pazzini si rompe ogni volta che deve giocare balotelli?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo in una grandissima partita di Balotelli, abbiamo bisogno dei suoi gol!


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2013)

Già si parla di bonerauncalciatore al posto di Zapata.... Allegri


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2013)

zaccardo ci sono buone probabilità che sia il nostro miglior centrale di difesa secondo me  mah,se fa panca ci sarà un motivo,d'altronde sopra allegri ci sono solo mourinho e guardiola


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2013)

*Milan-Catania arbitrata da Massa.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173829 ha scritto:


> *Milan-Catania arbitrata da Massa.*



felipe massa??


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> felipe massa??



Sarà lento anche ad arbitrare


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà lento anche ad arbitrare



non riuscirà nemmeno a seguire le azioni e darà la colpa alla macchina che non è competitiva


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non riuscirà nemmeno a seguire le azioni e darà la colpa alla macchina che non è competitiva




Cmq di la verità anche tu attendi il ritorno di Robi al Santos per godertelo al meglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cmq di la verità anche tu attendi il ritorno di Robi al Santos per godertelo al meglio



mi aspettavo di più da robi, quando sono convinto che un giocatore può essere fortissimo e non riesce a rendere la cosa mi fa inkazzare, al real e al city il primo anno era un altro giocatore, un giocatore che non abbiamo mai visto al milan nemmeno il primo anno di milan, secondo me è un peccato come è stato un peccato per pato e come è stato un peccato per ronaldinho..cmq se torna al santos secondo me si riprende la nazionale


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi aspettavo di più da robi, quando sono convinto che un giocatore può essere fortissimo e non riesce a rendere la cosa mi fa inkazzare, al real e al city il primo anno era un altro giocatore, un giocatore che non abbiamo mai visto al milan nemmeno il primo anno di milan, secondo me è un peccato come è stato un peccato per pato e come è stato un peccato per ronaldinho..cmq se torna al santos secondo me si riprende la nazionale



Beh al primo anno da noi fece molto bene dai!


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh al primo anno da noi fece molto bene dai!



si ma non ho detto che non fece bene ma sembrava un giocatore normale al massimo un ottimo giocatore, se tu vedi il primo anno che fa al city soprattutto la prima metà di stagione sembra un fenomeno, oppure ha fatto diverse partite in nazionale da campione, qua quando ha fatto bene è stato al massimo un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma non ho detto che non fece bene ma sembrava un giocatore normale al massimo un ottimo giocatore, se tu vedi il primo anno che fa al city soprattutto la prima metà di stagione sembra un fenomeno, oppure ha fatto diverse partite in nazionale da campione, qua quando ha fatto bene è stato al massimo un ottimo giocatore



Eh lo so, purtroppo non ha reso al massimo delle sue possibilità, cmq credo anche io che una volta al Santos potrà riprendersi la nazionale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2013)

*Izco e Alvarez a parte.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2013)

*Boateng provato mezz’ala*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173981 ha scritto:


> *Boateng provato mezz’ala*



speriamo che ci rimane...tanto in attacco non può giocare pure il prossimo anno


----------



## Mickey (26 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi avrò sbagliato sicuramente sezione ma non trovo altro, a qualcuno interessa un biglietto con cuore rossonero in secondo anello blu, proprio nel bel mezzo del tifo caldo?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Skincats,la formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
*
Amelia
Abate-Mexes-Bonera-Desci
Flamini-Montolivo-Nocerino
Boa-Balo-Elsha*


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2013)

Anche secondo la Gazzetta a centrocampo giocheranno Flamini e Nocerino dal primo minuto...


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo la Gazzetta a centrocampo giocheranno Flamini e Nocerino dal primo minuto...




spero di no


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

Ma boateng NON rende in quella posiozione che pizza -.-


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino? Bonera? Boa in attacco???


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nocerino? Bonera? Boa in attacco???



A quando la prossima perla? Metterà robinho al posto di balotelli oppure zaccardo trequartista ? Ahaha


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A quando la prossima perla? Metterà robinho al posto di balotelli oppure zaccardo trequartista ? Ahaha



Non vorrei pensare male, ma sembra voglia farlo apposta...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A quando la prossima perla? Metterà robinho al posto di balotelli oppure zaccardo trequartista ? Ahaha



Zack Zack all'attacco.....


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2013)

ma far scalare boateng mezzala e inserire niang???


----------



## Mickey (26 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi scusate se imbratto la discussione, avete una sezione per cedere un biglietto per possessori di cuore rossonero in questo forum? Ho un posto in 2 anello blu proprio dove sono gli ultras e non posso andarci. Se a qualcuno interessa...

Oppure dove posso mettere l'inserzione?

Grazie


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Mickey ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate se imbratto la discussione, avete una sezione per cedere un biglietto per possessori di cuore rossonero in questo forum? Ho un posto in 2 anello blu proprio dove sono gli ultras e non posso andarci. Se a qualcuno interessa...
> 
> Oppure dove posso mettere l'inserzione?
> 
> Grazie


Prova in questa sezione nel caso nessuno ti risponda:

Il Mercatino di Milanworld: Cerco, scambio, vendo, compro


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino titolare e Boateng in attacco.

Teniamocelo stretto Allegri eh,forse (forse,eh) solo Mourinho è migliore di lui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Skincats,la formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
> *
> Amelia
> Abate-Mexes-Bonera-Desci
> ...





Ma perché?!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché?!



E lo chiedi a me???Io avrei messo Bojan davanti e boa a centrocampo al posto di Noce.Stavolta gli insulti se li merita,sta perdendo il lume della ragione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E lo chiedi a me???Io avrei messo Bojan davanti e boa a centrocampo al posto di Noce.Stavolta gli insulti se li merita,sta perdendo il lume della ragione.



Se perdiamo il terzo posto.... non ci voglio nemmeno pensare


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo il terzo posto.... non ci voglio nemmeno pensare



Beh comunque c'è Balo,la sua sola presenza dovrebbe portarci i 3 punti,grattando tutto il grattabile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque c'è Balo,la sua sola presenza dovrebbe portarci i 3 punti,grattando tutto il grattabile.



Ecco grattamose che è meglio!


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Zack Zack all'attacco.....



Vedi che stai Salendo nella nave giusta , ti teniamo un posto anche bello comodo che tra un po' ci sarà' tempesta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Non vorrei pensare male, ma sembra voglia farlo apposta...



O si vuole far cacciare o e' completamente andato .....


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vedi che stai Salendo nella nave giusta , ti teniamo un posto anche bello comodo che tra un po' ci sarà' tempesta
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Principe,noi ci confrontiamo spesso e sai benissimo che ho sempre detto che Allegri è un mediocre,però a me non è mai andato giù che molti diano valutazioni esagerate,tipo che il 90-95 % delle colpe sono sue.Tutto qui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco grattamose che è meglio!



Mi unisco


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Principe,noi ci confrontiamo spesso e sai benissimo che ho sempre detto che Allegri è un mediocre,però a me non è mai andato giù che molti diano valutazioni esagerate,tipo che il 90-95 % delle colpe sono sue.Tutto qui.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Si si assolutamente lo so ma al di la della percentuale di colpe io credo che anche se lo pensavi prima stai sempre più pensando che questo nn debba allenare il Milan senza ovviamente dimenticare che senza cacciare via tanta gentaglia che indossa la nostra maglia nn si va da nessuna parte ma su questo sfondi una porta aperta !!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

A me non è mai piaciuto.A inizio anno volevo al sua testa.Ora spero che levi le tenda,ma deve arrivare un allenatore serio al uso posto,non il primo Culonio che passa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2013)

Io salgo volentieri sulla nave. Mi ha davvero frantumato gli zebedei con queste formazioni.
In genere l'ho sempre difeso, anche se non gli ho risparmiato critiche quando dovevo, ma ultimamente ha superato il limite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

*Izco ha lavorato con il gruppo ed e recuperato per domenica.*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque c'è Balo,la sua sola presenza dovrebbe portarci i 3 punti,grattando tutto il grattabile.



sia mai


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2013)

Il Catania è una di quelle squadre entrare da tempo nella fase il campionato è finito non ci sono più ambizioni. Davvero, non si può perdere punti.


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nocerino titolare e Boateng in attacco.
> 
> Teniamocelo stretto Allegri eh,forse (forse,eh) solo Mourinho è migliore di lui.



A leggere il tuo commento una persona non interna alla community pensa che stai scherzando su Allegri, la cosa bella è che stai facendo ironia su un parere diffuso.

Mi ricorda un po' un mio zio Juventino che riteneva Torricelli il miglior terzino destro al mondo, Conte il miglior centrocampista e Iuliano il miglior centrale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

*Ambrosini e Abbiati saltano il Catania.*


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> A leggere il tuo commento una persona non interna alla community pensa che stai scherzando su Allegri, la cosa bella è che stai facendo ironia su un parere diffuso.
> 
> Mi ricorda un po' un mio zio Juventino che riteneva Torricelli il miglior terzino destro al mondo, Conte il miglior centrocampista e Iuliano il miglior centrale.


Mitico hai la casella dei mess privati piena .... Quando puoi svuota Ps scusate l'ot


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mitico hai la casella dei mess privati piena .... Quando puoi svuota Ps scusate l'ot



Fatto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

*Montolivo o Bonera capitano contro il Catania.*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2013)

Bonera???? Non ditemi che gioca??


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bonera???? Non ditemi che gioca??


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2013)

Probabile formazione del Milan

Amelia; Abate-Mexes-Bonera-De Sciglio; Flamini-Montolivo-Nocerino; Boateng-Balotelli-El Shaarawy.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

ma nooo Bonera nooo


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Aprile 2013)

A prescindere da chi scende il campo, il Catania in vacanza (squadra pericolosa, ma che non ha più ambizioni, non credo voglia andare in Europa League) va battuto senza se e senza ma.
Altrimenti è giusto arrivare quarti.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è alcuna differenza tra Bonera, Yepes e Zaccardo, si sapeva che avrebbe giocato lui in assenza di uno dei titolari.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Amelia; Abate-Mexes-Bonera-De Sciglio; Flamini-Montolivo-Nocerino; Boateng-Balotelli-El Shaarawy.



Il centrocampo, a parte Montolivo, è aberrante.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino....ma perchè?


----------



## Principe (27 Aprile 2013)

Boateng in attacco , nocerino a metà campo , bonera titolare, allegri' s dream.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

I convocati del Catania.​
Portieri -1 Frison, 34 Messina, 29 Terracciano.

Difensori -18 Augustyn, 39 Cabalceta, 33 Capuano, 6 Legrottaglie, 12 Marchese, 2 Potenza, 5 Rolín.

Centrocampisti -4 Almiron, 28 Barrientos, 27 Biagianti, 19 Castro, 13 Izco, 10 Lodi, 24 Ricchiuti, 30 Salifu.

Attaccanti - 9 Bergessio, 32 Çani, 35 Doukara, 17 Gomez, 26 Keko.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Nocerino....ma perchè?



te lo spiego io: ogni volta che un giocatore/ procuratore si lamenta dello scarso impiego, Allegri la partita dopo lo mette in campo e sempre successo cosi fin dai tempi di Taiwo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo, a parte Montolivo, è aberrante.



Una cosa straziante.
Mi viene da piangere a pensare che giocatori calpestavano San Siro fino a pochi anni fa.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri ---) http://www.milanworld.net/allegri-battiamo-il-catania-e-arriviamo-terzi-vt6298.html#post174732


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo, a parte Montolivo, è aberrante.


Come al solito


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2013)

L'agente di Nocerino si lamenta----> Nocerino titolare

D'altronde è cosi che funziona in casa Milan.... che vergogna... 

Ma poi Boateng ha giocato meglio da mediano contro la Rube... e lo rimette in attacco


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

*Cambio della squadra arbitrale:*

Arbitro: Massa
Assistenti: Paganessi-Meli
IV Ufficiale: Liberti.
Arbitri Addizionali: Celi-Di Paolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Domani probabilmente non posso vedere la partita.Non so se sia un bene o un male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Domani probabilmente non posso vedere la partita.Non so se sia un bene o un male.



e un bene, io le ultime due non le ho viste per scelta mia, io ho già il batticuore adesso figurati


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

I convocati del Milan​
Amelia, Gabriel, Petkovic, 

Abate, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo,

Boateng, Constant, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traoré, 

Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini, Robinho.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;174845 ha scritto:


> e un bene, io le ultime due non le ho viste per scelta mia, io ho già il batticuore adesso figurati


Ecco chi è che portava sfiga! Torna immediatamente a guardare le partite!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

dai Balo conto su di te


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Se non si vincono ste partite allora è inutile parlare,non meritiamo i preliminari,quindi testa bassa e pedalare.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

speriamo bene. sì sono ottimista, ma serve concentrazione e voglia


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> speriamo bene. sì sono ottimista, ma serve concentrazione e voglia



e anche gamba, quando non siamo brillanti le nostre lacune vengono fuori clamorosamente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

*Filtrano notizie che vedrebbero Gabriel titolare*.* Maggior info?*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Filtrano notizie che vedrebbero Gabriel titolare*.* Maggior info?*



Eh?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh?



Indiscrezione lanciata da " Il Ras della Fossa". Non so chi sia la sua fonte


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma per piacere... parliamo di cose serie.


----------



## Dexter (28 Aprile 2013)

bonera,abate,nocerino + boateng in attacco. micidiale. mi aspetto ovviamente un cambio di el sharaawy al 60esimo. speriamo di vincerla lo stesso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

Bonera???
Nocerino??? (subito dopo che il procuratore si è lamentato,lol)

Vabbè dai,speriamo in Balo.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

non capisco le critiche per l'inserimento di bonera. preferivate yepes? secondo me sono tutti allo stesso livello, bonera, zaccardo, yepes e tutto il resto.
nocerino...bah, per quanto sia scarso la sua alternativa si chiama muntari. Sicuramente, però, al posto di Max avrei riproposto Boateng in mediana. Non capisco l'esclusione di Niang. Possibile che sia a livelli pessimi come abbiamo visto contro il Napoli?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Boateng che è un centrocampista gioca in attacco,per far spazio a Nocerino.

Seems legit.

Ah vero,è un complotto della società per valorizzare Nocerino.


----------



## Nivre (28 Aprile 2013)

Balo salvaci tu altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Non si vince.

segnatevelo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Coraggio, dobbiamo vincere e possiamo farlo.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Giochiamo a San Siro contro una squadra che non ha più nulla da chiedere al campionato. E rientra pure Balotelli.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Aprile 2013)

Visto il risultato della viola non si può sbagliare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

il Catania giocherà rilassato...dobbiamo vincere


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

siamo costretti a vincere. questa cosa darà un incentivo ai ragazzi, scarsi e forti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Aprile 2013)

Vincere, bisogna partire subito forte e segnare nel primo tempo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Aprile 2013)

Il Catania è un cliente difficile se ci mette la voglia.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

dalle parti di el sha ci saranno izco (alla prima da terzino) e probabilmente legrottaglie. la chiave potrebbe essere lì. dobbiamo cercare di creare densità a centrocampo: almiron e lodi non sono fulmini di guerra. entrambi hanno piedi buoni, quindi pressing e attenzione alle verticalizzazioni. bisogna far girare la palla in maniera veloce.
dietro hanno rolin che ha giocato poco quest'anno, quindi potrebbe avere problemi come impatto al match. 
davanti sono rapidi e pericolosi. bisogna fare attenzione, soprattutto sulla nostra destra. Marchese e Castro sono ostici, Boateng dovrà dare una mano.

Dobbiamo cercare di far gol il prima possibile.

Se interpreta bene il match potrebbe fare bene Nocerino...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

io penso che dipenderà quasi tutto da Balotelli


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Se sta bene, basta il solo Balotelli per vincere questa partita.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io penso che dipenderà quasi tutto da Balotelli



Legrottaglie farà una sfida tutta personale con lui dal punto di vista fisico. faranno a sportellate sicuramente. Balo potrebbe fregarlo sulla rapidità del primo tocco.
Però vedo El Shaarawy che potrebbe far bene. Anche se Izco gioca in serie A da tanti anni, stasera è in un ruolo non suo. Secondo me si terrà parecchio basso.
Dalla parte opposta invece potremmo avere problemi noi se i loro esterni sono in serata.

Al centro dovremmo cercare di giocarla velocemente altrimenti i loro "avanti" ripiegano in fretta (tutta gente abituata al sacrificio di squadra e alla corsa).

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e poi voglio vedere se soprattutto i tifosi metteranno sotto pressione frison.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se sta bene, basta il solo Balotelli per vincere questa partita.



non basta mai un solo giocatore. arriva la cappellata della difesa ed è tutto da rifare. serve una risposta importante da tutti.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Aprile 2013)

inanzitutto bisogna ragionare in campo senza farci prendere dalla frenesia di segnare subito....la cosa importante è di non concedere neanche un tempo...il pallino del gioco lo dobbiamo tenere noi in quasi tutta la partita...il goal poi viene da sè!
la rube battendo il toro ha reso la partita prossima ancor più dura...bisogna soffrire molto quest'anno...forza rossoneri!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Chi non se la sente,chi pensa che non abbiamo possibilità,chi dice che è la Viola a meritare la champions(manco se il calcio fosse la boxe dove si vince ai punti)non veda la partita e faccia altro.I gufi già abbondano,ora mancano solo gli autolesionisti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Aprile 2013)

Boateng a centrocampo e De Sciglio e Niang titolari vero???VERO??Se non è cosi son azzi amari.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Il Catania sta regalando punti a cani e porci. Stasera non rompessero le p...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Costretti ad ammettere che non essendoci stati particolari torti nei riguardi della Fiorentina non esiste nemmeno alcun complotto per spingere il Milan, i tifosi nerazzurri di Interfans hanno virato su "Tanto Berlusconi non deve più vincere le elezioni". 

E' tutto meraviglioso. E' sempre colpa nostra insomma se loro hanno una squadra di m....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi non se la sente,chi pensa che non abbiamo possibilità,chi dice che è la Viola a meritare la champions(manco se il calcio fosse la boxe dove si vince ai punti)non veda la partita e faccia altro.I gufi già abbondano,ora mancano solo gli autolesionisti.




anche vincessimo questa, ce la vedi questa squadra sulle gambe e senza centrocampo vincere cinque partite di fila? Perchè di questo si tratta, la Viola mortacci loro è lanciatissima e ovviamente doveva trovarsi quasi pr caso 'sto Liajic esploso proprio adesso, le vincerà tutte


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Le formazioni ufficiali

*Milan (4-3-3): *Amelia; Abate, Bonera, Mexes, De Sciglio; Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino; Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Gabriel, Petkovic, Muntari, Robinho, Pazzini, Traorè, Niang, Constant, Yepes, Antonini, Zaccardo. All.: Allegri.
*Catania (4-2-3-1): *Frison; Izco, Legrottaglie, Rolin, Marchese; Lodi, Almiron; Barrientos, Castro, Gomez; Bergessio. A disp.: Terracciano, Messina, Potenza, Auggustyn, Ricchiuti, Keko, Biagianti, Salifu, Cani, Capuano, Doukara, Cabalceta. All.: Maran.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

magari s infortuna amelia e vediamo l angelo gabriele come si presenta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi non se la sente,chi pensa che non abbiamo possibilità,chi dice che è la Viola a meritare la champions(manco se il calcio fosse la boxe dove si vince ai punti)non veda la partita e faccia altro.I gufi già abbondano,ora mancano solo gli autolesionisti.


Non voglio gufare pero per il bene del milan spero non arrivi in champions...ma l hai sentito galliani?Ha detto che siamo da scudetto e se verra fatto un acquisto lo faranno in difesa senza parlare mai del centrocampo.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Aprile 2013)

4-0 Milan


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Se non si vince questa è finita, per noi e per Allegri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi non se la sente,chi pensa che non abbiamo possibilità,chi dice che è la Viola a meritare la champions(manco se il calcio fosse la boxe dove si vince ai punti)non veda la partita e faccia altro.I gufi già abbondano,ora mancano solo gli autolesionisti.


Quoto. Cerchiamo di non essere troppo pessimisti... sembra che c'hanno già superato al termine di questa giornata. Stasera bisogna vincere.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Cerchiamo di non essere troppo pessimisti... sembra che c'hanno già superato al termine di questa giornata. Stasera bisogna vincere.


chi e' quella f.i.k.a sull avatar?:Q__Forza milan daje


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

chi e' sto petkovic???????


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Forza Milan. Dai Balo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> chi e' quella f.i.k.a sull avatar?:Q__Forza milan daje



.....kate beckinsale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> chi e' quella f.i.k.a sull avatar?:Q__Forza milan daje


Ti ha risposto [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2013)

Comunque Boateng a centrocampo nella scorsa partita ha fatto la seconda gara decente della sua stagione (la prima all'andata contro il Barca). Puntualmente è stato rimesso in attacco. Allegri è davvero un genio. Del Male.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Quell'asino di Abate ha sbattuto contro la bambina che era in campo, poveraccia, è un danno ambulante quello lì.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

47 secondi è già il primo cross di melda di Abate, ottimo direi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

che palle era rigore


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Siamo partiti alla grande.

E c'era un rigore grosso come una casa.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

E non è rigore questo???????


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Iniziamo bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quell'asino di Abate ha sbattuto contro la bambina che era in campo, poveraccia, è un danno ambulante quello lì.



 che salame


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

aooo ma sto mani? ma ...........................................................


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

c'era già un rigore clamoroso. 

eh ma noi rubiamo....


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Se quelli sono 9 metri io sono un apostolo


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Che giocatore...


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Che bestia Mario


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Madò Abate CACCIATELO


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma togliete sto Abate non ne posso piu


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

abateeeeeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Oddio mio Abate è scandaloso, ha tirato in porta un cross semplicissimo buttandola dall'altra parte del campo


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

suma che ironizza su bonolis


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2013)

Solito cross alla Beckham di Ebete


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

ma come si fa a crossare in quel modo dai... ha dei limiti enormi Abate, enormi. A livello di tecnica siamo quasi ai livelli di Antonini.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Uuuuuuuuu fallaccio di De Sci


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

sopprimete il cavallo Ebete


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

era fuorigioco ma il faraone aveva pure sbagliato


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oddio mio Abate è scandaloso, ha tirato in porta un cross semplicissimo buttandola dall'altra parte del campo


Sul serio...inguardabile mamma mia...


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

siamo belli carichi!!! Peccato per il rigore e l'aborto di abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Bonera ma a chi la passi? Ma stai bene?


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Bonera sta cercando di fargli fare il primo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Need for speed Carbonera ha fatto la cavolata...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Tiki taka Nocerino-Flamini-Boateng


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Sempre i soliti noti ad affossare il Milan, ovviamente giocano sempre

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Glande Amelia


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli alla Ibra!


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Fa tutto Balotelli lì davanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Mammamia Bonera che imbarazzo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E tira meglio Baloooooo che è sta mozzarelllaaa


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

mannaggi mannaggia


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

flamini in quanto a inserimenti è ottimo, peccato abbia un controllo di palla osceno e un tiro terribile.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

a costo di far giocare titolare Ely, bonera deve andarse!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> flamini in quanto a inserimenti è ottimo, peccato abbia un controllo di palla osceno e un tiro terribile.



lo notavo anch'io!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Mi sono rotta le .......... con sti angoli BASTAAAAAA


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma perchè giochiamo solo a destra? Non sarebbe meglio accentrare il gioco su El?


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perchè giochiamo solo a destra? Non sarebbe meglio accentrare il gioco su El?



Perché Ebete e Boasdeng ti garantiscono caterve di azioni pericolose e goal


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Montolivo sta sbagliando stranamente troppo


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Ecco finito il 20 minuti in cui corriamo, 0 gol segnati, 1 rigore negato, ora il Catania avrà il pallino del gioco.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

il pallottoliere delle cavolate di bonera è già a 3


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ecco finito il 20 minuti in cui corriamo, 0 gol segnati, 1 rigore negato, ora il Catania avrà il pallino del gioco.



veramente


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perchè giochiamo solo a destra? Non sarebbe meglio accentrare il gioco su El?



perchè chi vuoi che la passi a nocerino ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Flamini a corpo morto rotfl


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

ma sto bonera ? madonna che scarso


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

che pena. Non segnamo mai, mai MAI.

E voi credete ancora al terzo posto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che non sia nulla per Abate piu che altro perchè bruciamo già un cambio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> perchè chi vuoi che la passi a nocerino ?



A proposito, ma perchè sta giocando? Per le lamentele del procuratore? Mando mia madre in società a lamentarsi, magari Allegri mette anche me 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;175648 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non sia nulla per Abate piu che altro perchè bruciamo già un cambio.



Guardi, non sarebbe una brutta cosa


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

non era da rosso diretto?? fallo identico a quello di flamini col napoli


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Dai metti COnstant


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

....e ti pareva....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile. Incredibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

ma ............... sempre sto schifoso di Legrottaglia lo sapevoooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Che ridicoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

0 azioni, 1 tiro, il figlio di Dio, sempre lui!


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Nn fanno niente per mezz'ora e poi fanno gol


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Finita


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

eccallà. 

l'ennesimo gol su palle ferme.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

mi sono rotta sempre gol al primo tiro e palla da fermo ma .....................................


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Mexes dovrebbe chiedere di essere sostituito per vergogna calcistica


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

che difesa ragazzi...un'altra volta inculati dalla fiorentina non e' possibile


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Mexes li vale tutti questi 4 milioni di stipendio....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che portiere Amelia. Ma metteteci una sedia dell'Ikea in porta


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Quand'è che deve arrivare Seedorf?


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Grazie Bonera


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

bonera e mexes da censura... =_=


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

vergogna. e con l'europa league, prepariamoci ad altre cessioni per i mancati introiti della champions


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Rischiato pure il secondo, Allegri ultime partite al San Siro per te.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma che c....di difesa abbiamo...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

no ma mi raccaomando, continuate a credere che arriveremo terzi, l'importante è illudersi.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

bonera è una roba imbarazzante. 

in confronto zapata sembra un top player.


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate vergognoso.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma non è possibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

non e destino traversa non la buttiamo piu dentro e destino


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Wtf?!?


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Daje Boateng!!!!


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

sto catania le partite della vita sempre contro di noi..bruciassero


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

se pole smoccolà?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma è uno scherzo, dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

non ci credoooooooooooooo non vuole entrare pazzescoooooooooooooooo


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

non ci credo hanno una fortuna pazzesca


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma è assurdo


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

E ti pareva che Boateng segnava


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma dio cristo bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

ovviamente FRison deve fare lo Yascin di turno.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Eh ma che roba è!!


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Non ci credo ...Frison miracolato....


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2013)

Scontato goal sul calcio piazzato con marcatura a zona. 

Aldilà delle qualità individuali comuqnue questi calciatori non sanno giocare insieme. Ogni volta che tentano un passaggio a memoria, il compagno cercato puntualmente non c'è.

Ecco perchè vorrei un Montella-Spalletti-Hiddink-Heynkess.
Così, per vedere una squadra una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

No vabbè, sta cassus di porta è stregata


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

ROTFL vabbé


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

sto frison fa il fenomeno non ci credo dai


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

ovviamente anche sto frison al debutto deve parare pure l'imparabile. 

un classico.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

che tafanari ..li odio mi auguro che l'anno prossimo scenscendano in B.

ps: frison al debutto in A


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> che tafanari ..li odio mi auguro che l'anno prossimo scenscendano in B.
> 
> ps: frison al debutto in A



già mille volte più forte di Amelia


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ottimo El Shaarawy


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Livello imbarazzante della serie A... questa serie A vale la serie B di una decina di anni fa... forse...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Non e serata c'è poco da fare abbiamo domninato e siamo sotto.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Stiamo giocando una delle migliori partite viste in questo 2013 e stiamo perdendo..assurdo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma l'Etna quando li sommerge a questi


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

bonera e' vergognoso ...io mi sento nesta


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

certo che quando non gira...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Legrottaglie muro umano


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

montolivo non ne sta azzeccando una stasera.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

tutto perchè sta fiorentina di m**** deve andare in Champions e ci deve sempre inculare!" SEMPRE!!! Io li odio!!!


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Io veramente non riesco a crederci, siamo fuori dalla champions, ovviamente non entrerà mai.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

I cross di abate


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Se ciao addio terzo posto


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

eh ma noi siamo dei tafazzi a non crederci.


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Non ci credo...tutte le prende .....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Non ci credo non ci credo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

ma sto qua da dove salta fuori ? miseriaccia...


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Oh ma che è sto Frison??


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

frisON bufON


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Aprile 2013)

Sta parando tutto sto Frison...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe sto portiere non avrà mai messo piedi in A...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

pazzesco, UN TIRO loro un gol, 875 noi, zero. 

Poi mi dicono di credere in un diio.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Frison= Benji Price

La fortuna del principiante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Era angolo oooooooooooooooh


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

ma cos'è staseraaaaaaa!! che pallee


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2013)

ma ora e balotelli che tira i calci d'angolo?
sarebbe come farli battere da bierhoff...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Flaminiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii theeeeeeeeeeeee doggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Vaiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Fiammiferooooooooo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fiammiferooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

***** pùttana vaiii


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Flaminiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Ti amooooooooooooo TI amooooooooooo Ti Amoooooooooooooo TI AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere dai...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

RINNOVO subito


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Flamini 3 gol in 3 partite cosecutive.. pazzesco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Mathieeeeeeeeeu


FLAMINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

e che ***** era ora...ma mi sta sulle palle abbia segnato questo qui.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

E che ca22o. Era ora


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

mathieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

flamini ROTFL

- - - Aggiornato - - -

flamini ROTFL


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Bomberone marsigliese


----------



## sion (28 Aprile 2013)

flamini bomber,ormai segna solo lui


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Meritiamo di vincere.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Flamini deve rimanere. Questo sta impressionando tutti caspita


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Poi l'ha tenuta bassa oggi flamini qualità


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Ora assalto totale, Bonera da galera Bonera da galera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Io sto ancora sudando.


----------



## BB7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Con uno qualsiasi al posto di Flamini eravamo in vantaggio già dopo 10 minuti... penoso solo il gol lo salva dal 3


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meritiamo di vincere.


stra meritiamo,il portiere ospite nettamente migliore in campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Tre gol nelle ultime partite, abbiamo dominato solo noi, non si puo dire niente ai ragazzi, dobbiamo continuare cosi pure nel 2° tempo, non dare punizioni angoli al Catania,


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ora assalto totale, Bonera da galera Bonera da galera.



.....Bonera è una piaga...


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Numerose bestemmie. 
Bonera è una montagna di medda.
Sparisci immediatasubito.


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande Flaminio ahaha...


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Il miglior Flamini da quando è arrivato al Milan.
Pareggio fondamentale,ora mi aspetto il gol di Balo o Elsha.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

io butterei dentro pure niang. 

li dobbiamo sfondare.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Frison= Benji Price
> 
> La fortuna del principiante




in realtà l'anno scorso a Vicenza parò di tutto, è un buonissimo portiere questo. A noi per dire farebbe molto comodo al posto di quell'Amelia vergognoso.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Con uno qualsiasi al posto di Flamini eravamo in vantaggio già dopo 10 minuti... penoso solo il gol lo salva dal 3



Bonera allora quando deve prendere? meno 257?


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente una partita da grande squadre! Speriamo in un pò più di fortuna nel secondo tempo


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Se nn avesse messo bonera , no ma bonera e' il megkio che abbiamo citazione di decine di utenti , ma per favore zaccardo o anche salamon peggio di così nn possono essere e cmq devono venir provati , e' lo stesso discorso si può fare Gabriel Amelia ma in panchina finché c'è lui nn c'è niente da fare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

....non dimentichiamo la traversa presa dal Boa....adesso sotto per la vittoria.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

LA prossima c'è Fiorentina Roma, DOBBIAMO assolutamente vincere questa partita anche a costo di segnare col sangue.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Inorridisco a qualsiasi risultato finale inferiore al 3-1. Bravissimi tutti sino ad ora; i migliori: Abate, Boateng, Flamini, Balo e il Faraone.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

ora sotto col cambio di El Shaarawy al 65', dai allegri!


----------



## Marilson (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> in realtà l'anno scorso a Vicenza parò di tutto, è un buonissimo portiere questo. A noi per dire farebbe molto comodo al posto di quell'Amelia vergognoso.


infatti


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Cmq balotelli sulla punizione era il caso che tornasse a saltare di testa , cosa c'entra in barriera


----------



## jaws (28 Aprile 2013)

Se finisce meno di 5 a 1 sarà quasi come aver perso


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

A parte il suino Bonera, il resto è ok.

El Shaarawy e Boateng in stato di grazia


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

Fino al gol loro una delle più belle partite dell'anno per intensità e foga agonistica. Dopo il gol ci siamo un pò innervositi, provvidenziale il pareggio.
Bene bene fin'ora.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se finisce meno di 5 a 1 sarà quasi come aver perso



.... a me 2-1 va benissimo....


----------



## BB7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Bonera allora quando deve prendere? meno 257?



Bonera non lo considero nemmeno un giocatore di calcio... ma non significa che Flamini o Igna abbiano giocato bene... li manderei tutti e tre a zappare la terra


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq balotelli sulla punizione era il caso che tornasse a saltare di testa , cosa c'entra in barriera



Il Catania però ha due saltatori due, i difensori centrali. Dal centrocampo in su fisico zero...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti



Miei amici del Vicenza lo chiamavano "San Frison", ci sarà un motivo. Come secondo al Catania è uno spreco inaudito, ed è un '88 quindi pure giovane! Galliani sveglia, piglialo subito!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti



Miei amici del Vicenza lo chiamavano "San Frison", ci sarà un motivo. Come secondo al Catania è uno spreco inaudito, ed è un '88 quindi pure giovane! Galliani sveglia, piglialo subito!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

Portiamola a casa


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

bellissimo primo tempo da parte nostra. gran ritmo, pressing alto, tatticamente perfetti. un po' pasticcioni e sfortunati davanti.
Grandissimo Boateng finora. 
Solito Nocerino, Monto così così.

Abate è osceno (al 7° minuto ho rotto un bicchiere per la rabbia).
La nostra grandissima difesa ha regalato l'ennesimo gol. Speriamo sia l'ultima volta.

Frison del cavolo....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bellissimo primo tempo da parte nostra. gran ritmo, pressing alto, tatticamente perfetti. un po' pasticcioni e sfortunati davanti.
> Grandissimo Boateng finora.
> Solito Nocerino, Monto così così.
> 
> ...



Suvvia, Abate sta giocando benissimo. Spinge molto piu di De Sciglio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Boateng (faccina che vomita)


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino perde solo palloni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Sò che può apparire un controsenso
ma oggi che stiamo disputando una delle migliori partite del campionato si vedono i limiti di Allegri
Squadra pochissimo tecnica, se ElSha fà a tutti gli effetti il centrocampista a destra devi mettere una punta vera e non Boateng che deve giocare in mediana
Guardate il Catania 1 punta, 3 centrocampisti offensivi come Barrientos, Castro e Gomes + 2 registi come Almiron e Lodi, questi è pensare da grande a prescindere dal risultato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate, sempre la stessa madonna di cosa


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Sto abbata crossa sempre allo stesso modo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Mexes capardio


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Che palle sto catania... ma perchè rompono le palle?


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Mexés è agile come una *****


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma Balotelli perchè batte gli angoli... Dai..


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

E dai con ste mozzarelle....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma tira di collo daaaaaaaai ma cos'è quella cosina lì da checcaaaaa


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Ora voglio sapere perché la parola V A C C A è censurata. E che Cristo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma perché oggi Desci non spinge?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Eddai faraone su questa era facile


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

El Shaarawy comunque tira sempre mozzarelle


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

bonera ho finito gli insulti... si passa ai mattoni?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Flamini


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

avessimo avuto la maglia viola avremmo avuto già 2 rigori a favore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

4 uomini del catania nella nostra area, noi credo che uin trasferta lo facciamo molto raramente, 
attenzione che questi possono fare male


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

niente. classica partita in cui attacchiamo 95 minuti e subiamo gol in contropiede all'ultimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

è uno spreco assurdo cmq mettere balotelli a battere gli angoli. 

chi è che l'ha pensata sta genialata ? 

p.s. a elsha non parte più il tiro a giro, tira solo mozzarelle.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Sto nocerino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino che imbarazzo... Vendiamolo al mercatino dell'usato


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Bidonino


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

ci regalano gli angfoli da metà campo. Son degli scarsoni inauditi e ci stiamo pure pareggiando.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

ovviamente frison da domenica prossima inizierà a fare cappellate a destra e a manca.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Niente questa partita è segnata


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

da notare che nocerino ha crossato meglio di abate sul corner


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

non c'è precisione,m non c'è lucidità, solo affanno...mamma mia che pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Non segneremo manco se giochiamo fino a domani


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Ci stiamo spegnendo, sveglia Allegri
dentro Pazzini e Costant a spingere e fuori Abate o Desciglio e Nocerino


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

fuori nocerino, via per carità. 

dentro niang subito e boa a centrocampo.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo già finito di pressare ??


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma i cambi caro Allegri?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino vergognoso


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

ma balotelli?


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino osceno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma guarda El Shaarawy che c'ha 5 metri sul sinistro, si ferma e si gira dalla parte opposta...


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo basta dai nn c'è la si fa


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Niente.

Siamo scoppiati


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Balo svegliaaaaaa!


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino sbaglia il cento per cento dei palloni giocati, un record encomiabile


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Nn azzeccano un passaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Si vabbe


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino sparati in faccia


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

e basta co sti pallonetti monto daje


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Tutto parte da chi? DA CHI?


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino perché Perché


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Tutto per colpa di quel cesso di Nocerino


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbè ciao


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

siamo osceni in difesa


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate ridicolo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

montolivo ridicolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Finita pazzesco abbiamo fatto un partitone due tiri due gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

E' scontento, E' SCONTENTO


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Per tutti quelli che difendono ancora sto scarso allegri fuori da milanello ********** una squadra che si spegne nel momento decisivo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

....vergogna..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma balotelli?



sparito pure lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2013)

Io me ne vado a dormire... dai.. ciao terzo posto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Non dite che è casuale, Alklegri a casa mai in grado di leggere le partite sul campo


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate grande difensore


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino fuori! Grande Allegri


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

ciao ciao champions


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente fuori Nocerino...

che ha anche il coraggio di lamentarsi


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino ed Ebete gemelli nel segno del destino


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

E' finita, Europa League per noi.
Complimenti ad Allegri, bravo a Nocerino.


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente Nocerino si leva dalle scatole.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

"dobbiamo fare quindici punti, non è un'impresa titanica".

Complimenti.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino quest'anno ci avrò fatto perdere una ventina di punti, e ha giocato pure poco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Contro di noi tutti fanno punti.


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elsha sembra già scoppiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

E destino non ci possiamo fare nulla e destino e finita pazienza.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non basta mai un solo giocatore. arriva la cappellata della difesa ed è tutto da rifare. serve una risposta importante da tutti.



cvd
due azioni del catania 2 gol. 
questo è il Milan.

finita raga. finita. non la riprendiamo più. non abbiamo fuoriclasse in grado di cambiare partite del genere, né fortuna.
roba incredibile.


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2013)

ma è possibile che ogni anno nel momento clou falliamo?

No, ma.. qualcuno dei grandi innamorati di Allegri me lo spieghi. E ricordatevi che il primo anno l'inter di Leo per un pelo non ci ha fatto la remuntada eh.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli dorme.


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Aprile 2013)

meno spendi e meno vinci, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

giocatori bravi solo a parole e a pettinarsi.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

E quando segna più questo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

il faraone vada fuori mo basta dai


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

non ci credo faraone


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma ammazzati


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2013)

Si ma stephan direi che sia il caso di sostituirlo ora.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

el sha è fuso.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Il faraone che combina.....


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Non ci sono con la testa, è andata anche quest'anno


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

L'ottimismo ingiustificato nn paga , stessa cosa il difendere un mediocre , ma tant'è io l'avevo detto


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Sembra quasi che qualcuno remi contro.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma che caspita fa il Faraone??? Oh svegliati!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma la squadra è troppo scarsa,come si può vincere col Catania se la dirigenza non ti compra Iniesta e Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

vergogna va ammonito ma che roba e. va beh stacco va tanto.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma è possibile che ogni anno nel momento clou falliamo?
> 
> No, ma.. qualcuno dei grandi innamorati di Allegri me lo spieghi. E ricordatevi che il primo anno l'inter di Leo per un pelo non ci ha fatto la remuntada eh.



Qua tutti fanno finta di dimenticare che quell'anno stavamo per perdere lo scudetto, poi per fortuna Seedorf si ricordò che una volta era un campione e inanellò 10 partite di seguito mostruose che ci salvarono il deretano.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

è dallo scudetto di Zaccheroni che il Milan nelle ultime giornate molla. Tranne quelle 2 o 3 stagioni con Ancelotti (dal 2004 al 2006)



ahe, ridicolo pure il faraone qui. 
mamma mia....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooollllllllllllllll


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande Mario! E' l'unico


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Svegliaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Il Paxooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

il pazzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

E finalmente...

Dobbiamo sempre complicarci la vita


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazziniiiiiii


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazzooo....beccando anche il palo ahahah....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazziniiiiii


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

complimenti a tutti quelli che dicevano che il nostro calendario era facile. Complimenti vivissimi.

SPERO che nessuno da un secondo dopo la fine di questa partita OSI parlare ancora di terzo posto.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

squadra scoppiata. ambiente destabilizzato. l'avevo detto che è un dejavù della stagione con Leo (ci mancava solo lo striscione praticamente identico a quello fatto in quella stagione pro-Leonardo).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Magari con 2 punte vere se metti la palla in area un gol lo fai,
a casa Allegri


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

grazie pazzo, ti voglio bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

L'abbiamo detto in pochi, Pazzini TITOLARE con Balotelli farebbe benissimo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazzooooooooooooooooooooooo.
L'aveva pure sbagliata madò.
Comunque col pareggio non ci facciamo quasi nulla. bisogna andare a vincere ***** zozza


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ebete che pippa che sei


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

gol che serve solo ad illuderci. Inutile.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

15 minuti di speranza dai ragazzi daiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Abate di sinistro nooo noooo


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ebete ahahaahah


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

abate sparatiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Magari con 2 punte vere se metti la palla in area un gol lo fai,
> a casa Allegri



ma non volevate NIANG?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

pazzooooooooo


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

PAzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dexter (28 Aprile 2013)

lo amoooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

PAZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazziniiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande Pazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Oddioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo il pazzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

pazziniiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

ROTFL ebete, adesso prova pure a tirare


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Il gol irregolare perchè uomo a terra ma godo!!


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

peccato che l'aveva sbagliata Elsha...ma va benissimo così!


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

lichsteiner avrebbe quantomeno inquadrato lo specchio.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

C'era un rigore grande come una CASA stronxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazzoooooo.....ahahaha ....godooo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2013)

Pazzo!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il gol irregolare perchè uomo a terra ma godo!!



ma non rompessero...c'era 1 rigore all'inizio


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia Elsha era riuscito a bagliare anche questo,per fortuna ci ha pensato Pazzini


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

che aveva sbagliato il faraone


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Cmq nn si può soffrire così contro il Catania in casa pazzesco e ora sveglia cazxo


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma tu vedi se Pazzini deve salvarci il sederino...

Quest'anno ha dato molto di più di gente con capacità di gran lunga superiori alle sue.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

bergessio divora


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia ohhh ora svegliatevi .........................................................


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Non si svegliano manco ora!!!


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Madonna che centrali di difesa ....


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

2 azioni hanno fatto...2!!! con un po' di fortuna si chiudeva già nel primo tempo. siamo stati sfortunatissimi (e scarsissimi in difesa).


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Sta squadra ha perso la testa al di la del risultato gli stavamo facendo fare il terzo


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

NN è proprio il momento di El Sha. Sta sbagliando parecchio

E cmq la nostra difesa fa pietà


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

togli quella edda di bonera


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

Bonera è un pericolo pubblico.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Bonera ahahahah


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi la difesa è qualcosa di aberrante. ma de sciglio si vuole decidere a coprire o no????


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> NN è proprio il momento di El Sha. Sta sbagliando parecchio
> 
> E cmq la nostra difesa fa pietà



Più che momento, è un girone...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2013)

i centrali stasera sono angoscianti, ogni volta che la palla circola dalle loro parti, mi viene l'ansia.


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma Bonera è pazzesco. Un cancro. Un bug nel sistema. Un infiltrato.

Non azzecca nulla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande Allegri
fuori ElSha dentro Muntari
abbasso la qualità, non c'erano abbastanza scarponi a centrocampo


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma Bonera è pazzesco. Un cancro. Un bug nel sistema. Un infiltrato.
> 
> Non azzecca nulla.



Bonera E' LA TALPA


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Deve far uscire Balotelli perchè si fa espellere sono sicura.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

non andiamo da nessuna parte così...non ti puoi ridurre col Catania a vincere in rimonta IN CASA. Un Catanmia che non ha nulla da chiedere al campionato peraltro.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Il Pazzo è entrato alla grandissima, confermato con patate.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non andiamo da nessuna parte così...non ti puoi ridurre col Catania a vincere in rimonta IN CASA. Un Catanmia che non ha nulla da chiedere al campionato peraltro.



La Fiorentina la settimana scorsa si è fatta recuperare 3 gol dal Torino


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Che forza...


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Una volta che Abate non prende il difensore, è il difensore che prende il pallone


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina la settimana scorsa si è fatta recuperare 3 gol dal Torino



.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli deve un attimino calmarsi. Nn ci serve un'altra sua squalifica


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Bergessio se le cerca di brutto...io non avrei resistito all'istinto del ceffone al posto di Ignazio


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

bella partita di Boateng... calato alla distanza ma è stato fondamentale. Bene.
Intanto indicazione di allegri a Niang "se mhetti la phalla in ahea metthila forthe"


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

mexes sei una........... guarda cosa rischia


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

Rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Vai Mariooooooooo


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Godo


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

rigoreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Nettissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Mo vedrete che la para sto Frison vedrete

- - - Aggiornato - - -

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Mariooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

E timbra sempre!


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2013)

F-e-n-o-m-e-n-o


----------



## Canonista (28 Aprile 2013)

Vattelaprende Benji


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Come doveva essere il risultato già nel primo tempo


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

Balooo...grandissimo tiratore


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

ce n'erano altri 2. cavolo protestano?!? Bravo Muntari. cambi perfetti.
finalmente 'na gioia.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Che partita ragazzi. Incedibile. Rimaniamo terzi.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

goallllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee grandissimo Milan tre punti strameritati


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

che paura


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

alla prossima direi che l'attacco el sha- pazzini - balo è d'obbligo.
pure per premiare 'sto ragazzo.
contentissimo per Pazzini. da confermare ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

E i violacei rosicano


----------



## Ghantz (28 Aprile 2013)

È anche questa è andata....soffrendo ma è andata


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Come godo, ragazzi, come godo


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

3 punti molto pesanti


----------



## sion (28 Aprile 2013)

ma balo mica e' squalificato per la prossima? era in diffida?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

ma i rigori tirati così non sarebbero da ripetere? Chiedo ai cultori del regolamnento.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma i rigori tirati così non sarebbero da ripetere? Chiedo ai cultori del regolamnento.



no perchè rallenta il passo... è vietato fermarsi e ripartire


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Anche oggi Allegri ha sbagliato i cambi?!!!??


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Certo che rischiare di non vincere queste partite...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Sono felice per la vittoria,anche se prendere 2 pere col Catania è preoccupante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Grazie Moratti per Pazzini  hai altri scambi da fare?


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi Allegri ha sbagliato i cambi?!!!??



Non è che ci volesse un genio per mettere dentro una punta sull'1-2


----------



## Morghot (28 Aprile 2013)

Considerazioni varie:
- bonera male del milan
- nocerino idem
- se allegri non va via elsha ce lo bruciamo
- pazzini  incredibile come lo ami ora e come l'abbia odiato prima, ormai lo voglio per sempre anche solo come mascotte


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi Allegri ha sbagliato i cambi?!!!??



Non è che ci volesse un genio per mettere dentro una punta sull'1-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2013)

L'importante era vincere, ma arbitraggio pessimo.

Il Catania c'è un motivo se è messo bene in classifica, non è mica il Genoa o il Palermo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

Menomale che Pazzini si è fatto trovare pronto,perchè si era messa malissimo.
P.S. Nocerino,Abate e Bonera mi hanno disintegrato le palle.


----------



## sion (28 Aprile 2013)

allora raga,balo e ' squalificato per la prossima o no?


----------



## Morghot (28 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menomale che Pazzini si è fatto trovare pronto,perchè si era messa malissimo.
> P.S. *Nocerino,Abate e Bonera mi hanno disintegrato le palle.*


Davvero io non mi capacito di come continuino a giocare, specialmente bonera e nocerino, abate ancora ancora ma quei due proprio basta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menomale che Pazzini si è fatto trovare pronto,perchè si era messa malissimo.
> P.S. *Nocerino,Abate e Bonera mi hanno disintegrato le palle.*


Davvero io non mi capacito di come continuino a giocare, specialmente bonera e nocerino, abate ancora ancora ma quei due proprio basta


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> allora raga,balo e ' squalificato per la prossima o no?


 no


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2013)

Amelia 4, boh niente

Abate 6.5, piedi storti ma grande spinta
Bonera 4, una donnaccia, fa passare tutti
Mexes 5.5, troppo irruento
De Sciglio 6, compitino

Flamini 7.5, grande partita
Montolivo 6, per l'assist, il resto della partita male
Nocerino 2, NULLA

Boateng 7, per il secondo tempo
Balotelli 6.5, assente ma determinante quando vuole
El Shaarawy 7, bella partita, in fase conclusiva imbarazzante

Pazzini 8, grandissimo
Niang s.v
Muntari s.v


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> allora raga,balo e ' squalificato per la prossima o no?



No è rientrato ora dalla diffida.

Però non capisco il suo nervosismo. Eccessivo.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Aprile 2013)

Ho indovinato i gol fatti dai nostri.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Aprile 2013)

ci è andata di lusso....pazzo ci ha salvati...e si è guadagnato il posto da titolare l'anno pross!!
el 92 è proprio in crisi...ma appena trova il goal....


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Amelia sv

Abate 6
*Bonera 3*
Mexes 6.5
De Sciglio 6

Flamini 6.5
Montolivo 6.5
Nocerino 4

Boateng 7
Balotelli 6.5
El Shaarawy 7

*Pazzini 8*
Niang sv
Muntari sv


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

su interfans dicono che abbiamo rubato


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Squadra in totale confusione , allegri di più visto le scelte fuori di testa che fa a cominciare da bonera per continuare con Amelia , una sciagura di allenatore una sciagura , potevamo tranquillante subire un altro goal dal Catania sul 3 a 2 per noi , da cacciare prima di subito


----------



## jaws (28 Aprile 2013)

Dedicata a tutti i gufi, riprovateci domenica prossima

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Squadra in totale confusione , allegri di più visto le scelte fuori di testa che fa a cominciare da bonera per continuare con *Amelia *, una sciagura di allenatore una sciagura , potevamo tranquillante subire un altro goal dal Catania sul 3 a 2 per noi , da cacciare prima di subito



Quindi tu avresti fatto giocare titolare Gabriel?


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> su interfans dicono che abbiamo rubato



Pensino a non farselo piazzare nel deretano dal Balermo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> su interfans dicono che abbiamo rubato



...con tutti o guai che hanno pensano a noi? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Pensino a non farselo piazzare nel deretano dal Balermo



...è già accaduto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma non volevate NIANG?



?

io ho chiesto l'entrata in campo di Pazzini e Costant ancora prima del 2 gol Catania
ovviamente Allegri arriva sempre dopo anche nelle cose ovvie

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma non volevate NIANG?



?

io ho chiesto l'entrata in campo di Pazzini e Costant ancora prima del 2 gol Catania
ovviamente Allegri arriva sempre dopo anche nelle cose ovvie


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Partita davvero regalata, abbiamo giocato meglio e neanche malissimo, eppure siamo riusciti a prendere 2 gol su 2 tiri in porta

Bonera indecoroso, Abate ridicolo offensivamente come al solito

El Shaarawy per quest'anno ha finito palesemente la benzina, Balotelli solito ignorante


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Squadra in totale confusione , allegri di più visto le scelte fuori di testa che fa a cominciare da bonera per continuare con Amelia , una sciagura di allenatore una sciagura , potevamo tranquillante subire un altro goal dal Catania sul 3 a 2 per noi , da cacciare prima di subito



incommentabile


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dedicata a tutti i gufi, riprovateci domenica prossima
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si tanto uno si sa già che regala un goal a partita , Gabriel se manca abbiati va fatto giocare

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> incommentabile



Parli di te stesso ?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

> El Shaarawy per quest'anno ha finito palesemente la benzina


ma più che fisicamente sembra che l'abbia finita mentalmente. corre, e fisicamente sta bene, ma ad esempio le due occasioni sbagliate dicono molto a mio avviso.


----------



## Aphex (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma solo a me sul 1-2 è sembrato di rivivere Milan - Fiorentina dell'anno scorso ? Per fortuna che stavolta l'inculata non c'è stata và.
Andiamo in Champions e poi vediamo...


----------



## jaws (28 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si tanto uno si sa già che regala un goal a partita , Gabriel se manca abbiati va fatto giocare



Bene, non ho niente da aggiungere


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy per quest'anno ha finito palesemente la benzina,



Ha corso come un dannato


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande prova di forza, speriamo in un aiuto della roma la prossima


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo rischiato di perdere la partita. Non é possibile che questa squadra scoppi sempre nel secondo tempo. Non parlo di quest'anno, sono 2 anni abbondanti che é cosí. Possibile che ancora non ha preso le misure nel preparazione fisica e della partita? Non parliamo del 400esimo goal su calcio da fermo.

Amelia s.v. - vede solo i 2 goal
Abate 6 - indovina finalmente qualche cross, anche se Bergessio passa dalla sua parte, ma credo fosse un pó infortunato.
De sciglio 5.5 - a sinistra convince meno che a destra
Bonera 5 - combina due errori che potevano costare caro
Mexes 5.5 - sarebbe stato un giocatore fantastico se mentalmente avesse avuto la concentrazione di nesta o thiago. Ogni tanti fa delle cose assurde andando avanti e perdendo palla in maniera folle

Flamini 7 - un altro goal. Buona partita. Anche lui peró ha questo limite che ogni partita potrebbe lasciare in 10 la squadra. Per come sa crossare lo proverei terzino destro
Montolivo 6.5 - sempre bravo a far girare la palla
Nocerino 5 - partita brutta, inutile e palla velenosa da cui parte il 2-1 del catania.

Boateng 7 - 60 minuti di ottimo livello. Se giocasse cosí a centrocampo...
Balotelli 7.5 - purtroppo é tartassato dai falli e la sua pazienza non é gran virtú... Ma é un giocatore incredibile.
El sharaawi 5 - primo tempo da 6, secondo da 4 con 3 occasioni gettate al vento.

Pazzini 8 - ritrova subito la vena realizzativa, con 2 goal fondamentali. A questo punto lo proverei con Mario.
Muntari s.v.
Niang s.v.

Allegri 5 - Giá detto sopra. Spero davvero che questa stagione finisca presto e vengano presi i provvedimenti che possano portare il milan di nuovo ai vertici.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Questa era la gara decisiva. Ora basta non fare c.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa che occorre aprire il topic "i deliri dei tifosi viola"... sto leggendo certe cose mamma mia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe stato un controsenso non vincere questa partita, stradominata e con mille occasioni.

Ok le cappellate in difesa, però il nostro dominio è stato devastante.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...con tutti o guai che hanno pensano a noi?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



ci hanno dedicato una pagina apposta, posto qui le chicche:


Non c'e' speranza...

Adesso espulsione, magari un rigorino e tutti felici 

***

Hanno cantato "Zanetti salta con noi".
Sinceramente? Fottesega

Io la compassione e la solidarieta' di quelle ****.e non la voglio...
Sono dei poveri ignoranti lobotomizzati.. 

****

Stanno dominando perche' il catania e' andato in infradito e costume da bagno a milano... 

****

questo e il milna senza favori arbitrali
il nulla..balotelli o meno 

****

senza favori arbitrali finivano dietro noi 

****

non è ancora finita e poi mancano 352 mila partite. galliani ha tutto il tempo per aggiustare le cose


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa era la gara decisiva. Ora basta non fare c.....



Quella con la Roma sarà decisiva


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa era la gara decisiva. Ora basta non fare c.....



La partita vera sarà con la Roma. Basterà fare lo stesso risultato della viola. le altre sono facili.
Il Catania non aveva nulla da chiedere, e non è neanche vero, però rispetto alle altre che incontriamo era la più organizzata.

Stephan ha fatto benissimo, è stato solo sfigatissimo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che occorre aprire il topic "i deliri dei tifosi viola"... sto leggendo certe cose mamma mia...



Qualcuno lo faccia


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quella con la Roma sarà decisiva





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La partita vera sarà con la Roma. Basterà fare lo stesso risultato della viola. le altre sono facili.
> Il Catania non aveva nulla da chiedere, e non è neanche vero, però rispetto alle altre che incontriamo era la più organizzata.
> 
> Stephan ha fatto benissimo, è stato solo sfigatissimo.



Certo ma....la Roma la incontra prima la Fiorentina sabato prossimo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

*Giuseppe Rossi twitta:"partita molto strana"*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Sì ma quello che stanno scrivendo su facebook è abominevole...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;176105 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Rossi twitta:"partita molto strana"*



Bisogna vedere che intende per strana...per me è un'affermazione senza malizia...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Risultato giustissimo, ma abbiamo una difesa agghiaggiande (cit.)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha corso come un dannato



Si certo, mica critico l'impegno, è che sono ritmi insostenibili senza Agricola questi. Arriva devastato in attacco, e non segna più da un pezzo


----------



## Graxx (28 Aprile 2013)

grande partita...soprattutto nel primo tempo...nel secondo tempo siamo calati...ma alla fine abbiamo meritato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Fanno presto a parlare questi poveri dementi. Troppo facile prendere gli episodi che fanno comodo e lasciare quelli più scomodi da commentare, come il braccio clamoroso di Legrottaglie inspiegabilmente non punito dall'arbitro.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si certo, mica critico l'impegno, è che sono ritmi insostenibili senza Agricola questi. Arriva devastato in attacco, e non segna più da un pezzo



Guarda ti dirò, è vero ha sbagliato molto, ma per me questa è stata la sua migliore prestazione dal derby.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

Altre chicche dei perdazzurri:

Mai un cartellino a ste mèrde. 

****

li voglio in europa league

da lì inizierà il loro fallimento generale 

****

El Shacquai si mangia un gol 

****

ma balotelli è da tutta la partita che manda a fancul0 arbitri e guardalinee.. sneijder 3 anni fa al derby espulsione diretta perchè si mise ad applaudire.. perchè tutto ciò? 

****

l milan che arriva 4° (anche se sono sicuro che arriverà terzo) sarebbe l'unica nota positiva di una stagione di *****
quindi godo 

****

15 più il recupero necessario per il gol del bbilan

****

bravo l'arbitro e' bravissimi i milanisti che non buttano la palla fuori..complimenti ladrata anche oggi 

****

e ***** non si sono fermate........che gente di ****à 

****

il catania regala punti a destra e manca da un mese e mezzo. Qualcuno pensava davvero che non si sarebbero piegati a 90 con i bbilanelli? 

****

non era fallo quello li di boateng???? ma morite arbitri di ****à!! e poi dicono che il rigore dell' atalanta contro di noi non poteva condizionarci la partita! quando stasera un fallo non dato al catania ha portato al vantaggio del milan

****

che schifo càzzo, peggio dei gobbi. 

****

bello poi che quando elshamevda era a terra quelli del catania hanno buttato fuori la palla, che schifosi i milanisti 

****

boateng che con una mossa da rugby butta giu uno del catania, l' arbitro non fischia e parte il contropiede che porta al gol del milan 

****

ma i cori su zanetti?ma vaffancùlo pezzi di mèrda..noi abbiamo rispettato alla grande baresi e maldini..inferiori in tutto 

****

ià ho scritto che loro sono quelli che non rispettano i loro stessi giocatori.......
figurati se rispettano i nostri....
sono proprio delle bestie, degli animali da soma 

****

f i g c

federazione italiana giochi combinati

****

Sono saliti grazie agli arbitri..anche all'andata rubarono a Catania

****

Tornata alla grande la BAnda del Buco. Rube e Bbilan ruberanno sempre e per sempre.
In Italia non c'è speranza.
Sono come Berlusconi e Agnelli, fatti e finiti. 

****

e pensare che mi faceva fin pena quando i tifosi avversari lo insultavano

brutto zingaro del *****, gli auguro tutto il male possibile, non solo sportivamente parlando 

****

Ragazzi non pensiamoci,pensiamo che il prossimo anno potremo godere di qualche altro 4-0 o peggio contro questi ladri

****

Pazzini 15 goal di cui la metà su rigori inesistenti e l'altra metà dopo mille rimpalli a porta vuota.. incredibile

****

eccolo il 150esimo rigore stagionale 

****

hahahahahahahah rigore inventato anche questo 

****

il rigore comunque serve, è necessario per dire alla fiorentina.
noi giochiamo sempre in 12.

non provateci nemmeno! 



MA NON VI VIENE DA SEGARVI A DUE MANI?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Altre chicche dei perdazzurri:
> 
> Mai un cartellino a ste mèrde.
> 
> ...




Sono dei poveri falliti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ovviamente in 3 partite prima del Catania, del fatto che abbiamo subito 3 rigori contro e 1 espulsione e che ci hanno derubato di 2 punti a Firenze nessuno ne ha parlato (anche oggi il braccio di Legrottaglie non fischiato è una cosa fuori dal mondo).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda ti dirò, è vero ha sbagliato molto, ma per me questa è stata la sua migliore prestazione dal derby.


Assolutamente si


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Godo poco stasera.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

I bbilanisti li riconosci subito.Fanno i gradassi quando,ladrando,le cose vanno bene.Quando vanno male,iniziano a dirti che nella vita ci sono altre priorita',che i problemi sono altri,che non seguono piu' il calcio perche' oberati di impegni lavorativi e/o familiari.In questo sono ancora piu' ridicoli dei rubentini 


MERAVIGLIOSA


----------



## Nivre (28 Aprile 2013)

Partita da infarto ma vincere cosi è ancora più godurioso. Pazzini eroe moderno, entra e segna due gol decisivi


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma balo mica e' squalificato per la prossima? era in diffida?



ma va no  la diffida la scontata contro il Napoli


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Aprile 2013)

Grande vittoria, e grande Allegri!


----------



## sion (28 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;176172 ha scritto:


> ma va no  la diffida la scontata contro il Napoli


sai cosa? leggevo su diretta.it e dopo l'ammonizione c'era scritto che saltava la prossima ma evidentemente si sono sbagliati.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2013)

Amelia SV
Abate 6
Mexes 6
Bonera 6
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 7
Flamini 7
Nocerino 6
Boateng 7
Balotelli 7
El Shaarawy 6,5

Pazzini 7,5

Allegri 7


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Aprile 2013)

Che sani i fan di Allegri..Quando ha fatto MEGA cavolate (nelle partite precedenti) erano tutti scomparsi..Ora sono usciti fuori come i funghi e fanno pure gli arroganti...Ahahaha che gente!!
Comunque io odio Allegri,lo detesto è un allenatore incompetente per me..Ma AMMETTO e gli do il merito di aver fatto il cambio giusto.

P.S: Grandissimo pazzo e grandissima partita di El Shaarawy!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Amelia 5.5
Abate 6
Mexes 6.5
Bonera 5
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 6
Flamini 7
Nocerino 4
Boateng 6.5
Balotelli 7
El Shaarawy 6

Pazzini 8

Allegri 6.5


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2013)

Gli amici di Interfans sono in forma strepitosa.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> L'ottimismo ingiustificato nn paga , stessa cosa il difendere un mediocre , ma tant'è io l'avevo detto




scusa, chi sarebbe il mediocre? El Shaarawy????


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Gli amici di Interfans sono in forma strepitosa.



Poi per cosa non si sa,cioè del rigore di Legrottaglia nessuno dice nulla???Non sia mai....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> scusa, chi sarebbe il mediocre? El Shaarawy????



Intendeva Allegri.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Poi per cosa non si sa,cioè del rigore di Legrottaglia nessuno dice nulla???Non sia mai....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Neanche loro lo sanno,piangono di default.

Non hanno ancora deciso se abbiamo corrotto l'arbitro o se abbiamo corrotto il Catania :rotfl:


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Neanche loro lo sanno,piangono di default.
> 
> Non hanno ancora deciso se abbiamo corrotto l'arbitro o se abbiamo corrotto il Catania :rotfl:



...per sicurezza tutti e due


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Neanche loro lo sanno,piangono di default.
> 
> Non hanno ancora deciso se abbiamo corrotto l'arbitro o se abbiamo corrotto il Catania :rotfl:



Beh speriamo che risolvano il dilemma,ne va della loro salute.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente in 3 partite prima del Catania, del fatto che abbiamo subito 3 rigori contro e 1 espulsione e che ci hanno derubato di 2 punti a Firenze nessuno ne ha parlato (anche oggi il braccio di Legrottaglie non fischiato è una cosa fuori dal mondo).




no ma per loro la partita come quella di firenmze ad esempio è stata "la dimostrazione che SENZA AIUTI non siamo niente"


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Catania, Maran a Premium Calcio: "Un grande Milan, ci abbiamo provato"


----------



## Sheldon92 (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Catania, Maran a Premium Calcio: "Un grande Milan, ci abbiamo provato"



Ho sentito l'intervista, Maran è un signore. Tra l'altro anche Legrottaglie ha detto che alla fine il risultato è stato giusto. 

Stasera ci siamo complicati la vita da soli sia per sfortuna, sia per le solite cappellate difensive; Nocerino è il primo giocatore da sbolognare, è inutile come pochi. Elsha è in un momento nero, nonostante faccia sempre il suo sia in attacco sia in fase difensiva, detto questo sono fiducioso per il terzo posto, tutto dipenderà dalla partita nostra e della Viola contro la Roma.


----------



## sheva90 (29 Aprile 2013)

Tre punti pesantissimi, vedevo già il simbolo dell'Europa League negli incubi stanotte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2013)

Sono il primo fan di Allegri ma oggi la formazione iniziale non mi è piaciuta, se avessimo avuto quell'atteggiamento con un terzino destro che sa crossare ( DeSciglio ) e un terzino sinistro mancino ( Constant ) sarebbero cambiate molte cose, anche per quanto riguarda Nocerino, ragazzi che schifo, mai più.

L'avremmo raddrizzata subito questa partita, invece abbiamo rischiato di non farcela.

Molto bene Boateng, Flamini e ovviamente Pazzini stasera.


----------



## Tobi (29 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega perche sul presunto fallo del boa su gomez dovevam restituire la palla? Per una spinta gomez sviene a terra, neanche lo avessero falciato. Hanno fatto bene a continuare e a far gol


----------



## pipporo (29 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Altre chicche dei perdazzurri:
> 
> 
> il rigore comunque serve, è necessario per dire alla fiorentina.
> ...




ahahahahaha ,epica questa


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Il gol con il giocatore del Catania a terra è stata una delle cose più belle di tutto il campionato perchè dimostra voglia di vincere.
E che nessun tifoso avversario si azzardi a fire, eh ma loro quando c'era El Shaarawy a terra hanno buttato la palla fuori; lo hanno fatto solo perchè stavano vincendo e volevano perdere tempo. E poi a me questo finto fair play non è mai piaciuto, se l'arbitro non fischia si deve continuare, sempre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perche sul presunto fallo del boa su gomez dovevam restituire la palla? Per una spinta gomez sviene a terra, neanche lo avessero falciato. Hanno fatto bene a continuare e a far gol



Come sempre in Italia c'è la presunzione che se un giocatore a terra abbia male. Peccato che non sia mai così

ATTENZIONE: secondo me era fallo di Boateng, sia chiaro, ma se l'arbitro non buttare fuori la palla, anche perché te la restituiscono al portiere. Sono le classiche cose da italiani


----------



## Harvey (29 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come sempre in Italia c'è la presunzione che se un giocatore a terra abbia male. Peccato che non sia mai così
> 
> ATTENZIONE: secondo me era fallo di Boateng, sia chiaro, ma se l'arbitro non buttare fuori la palla, anche perché te la restituiscono al portiere. Sono le classiche cose da italiani



Infatti. Tra le altre cose Gomez si teneva il ginocchio quando ha preso una spinta sul fianco, c'era fallo ma il non fermarsi è stato sacrosanto anche perché non si era fatto assolutamente nulla è rimasto a terra solo per evitarci il contropiede.


----------



## folletto (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Catania, Maran a Premium Calcio: "Un grande Milan, ci abbiamo provato"



Beh, se avesse pianto per l'arbitraggio (per un errore su un fallo avvenuto a "chilometri" dal gol) dopo che i suoi sono stati presi a pallonate per la gran parte della partita, avrebbe un sedere al posto della faccia......bravo comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

grandissima partita
per la prima volta quest'anno siamo riusciti a recuperare da uno svantaggio...risultato giustissimo, abbiamo dominato


----------



## tequilad (29 Aprile 2013)

Tre punti importanti ma dobbiamo smetterla con tutte queste distrazioni. Finché incontriamo il Catania ci può andare bene ma poi come con Juve e Napoli invece ci hanno fatto buttare via punti determinanti.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fine stagione thriller. Mi piace. In queste situazioni si vede chi è da Milan o meno.



per me si sa già da un pezzo chi è da milan e chi no. In difesa per esempio, l'unico che dovrebbe restare è De Sciglio, gli altri tutti via a calci nel c...


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Izco ha dichiarato che Balotelli si è tuffato e il rigore non c'era.
C'è gente senza vergogna in giro


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Izco ha dichiarato che Balotelli si è tuffato e il rigore non c'era.
> C'è gente senza vergogna in giro



Non mi sorprende, ieri tutti ci avevano fatto la bocca ad una nostra non vittoria, ora rosicano.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Ancora sto godendo per ieri.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Aprile 2013)

Lascio la mia pagellotta

Amelia S.V.
Abate 6
Mexes 5,5
Bonera 5,5
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 6,5
Flamini 7
Nocerino 5,5
Boateng 7
Balotelli 6
El Shaarawy 5

Pazzini 7,5

Allegri 6


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Amelia 6+

Mexes 7
Bonera 4.5
Abate 6+
De Sciglio 6.5
Montolivo 7-
Nocerino 5
Flamini 7
Boateng 7+
El Shaarawy 5
Balotelli 7
Pazzini 8
Niang 6.5
Muntari 6

Allegri 7.5


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Amelia 5,5
Abate 5
Mexes 5,5
Bonera 5
De Sciglio 6
Montolivo 6
Nocerino 5
Flamini 7
Boateng 6
El Shaarawy 5,5
Balotelli 6
Pazzini 8
Niang s.v.
Muntari s.v.

Allegri 7


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Gia che ci siamo...

Amelia 6
Abate 5
Mexes 5,5
Bonera 4,5
De Sciglio 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Nocerino 5
Flamini 7
Boateng 6,5
El Shaarawy 6
Balotelli 6
Pazzini 8
Niang s.v.
Muntari s.v.

Allegri 6,5


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Lascio la mia pagellotta
> 
> Amelia S.V.
> Abate 6
> ...



El Shaarawy PEGGIo di Nocerino non si può proprio vedere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Amelia 6+
> 
> Mexes 7
> Bonera 4.5
> ...



El Shaarawy COME Nocerino non si può UGUALMENTE vedere


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy PEGGIo di Nocerino non si può proprio vedere.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non è inerente a questo discorso ma volevo chiederti come vedresti un attacco Pazzini Balo El con questi ultimi due leggermente arretrati alle spalle del pazzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy PEGGIo di Nocerino non si può proprio vedere.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



io ho sempre difeso il Faraone e continuo a difenderlo però ieri ha sbagliato l'impossibile


----------



## cedgenin (29 Aprile 2013)

Bella vittoria ieri. Sopprattuto una bella prestazione della squadra al livello del gioco, è rarissimo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

Ah comunque vporrei ricordare, en passant, che OVVIAMENTE Izco insettimana era dato per spacciato, invece ieri ha giocato ed è stato pure decisivo nell'azione del 2-1.

E prima Chiellini, e prima ancora Jovetic, e prima ancora Ranocchia, e prima ancora....

Non è umanamente POSSIBILE che contro di noi recuperino tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è inerente a questo discorso ma volevo chiederti come vedresti un attacco Pazzini Balo El con questi ultimi due leggermente arretrati alle spalle del pazzo.



io vedrei meglio il solo Elsha arretrato, per me è un trequartista, nessuno mi leva dalla testa che provato lì renderebbe il triplo.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2013)

la difesa del torino e' gia' data per morta o quasi per domenica,sta a vedere che 1-2 recuperano sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> la difesa del torino e' gia' data per morta o quasi per domenica,sta a vedere che 1-2 recuperano sicuro




....stiamo messi male se ci interessa il recupero o meno di qualche difensore del Torino. Il Milan deve imporsi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è inerente a questo discorso ma volevo chiederti come vedresti un attacco Pazzini Balo El con questi ultimi due leggermente arretrati alle spalle del pazzo.



Io lo vedrei....eccome...con il boa in mediana...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Maggio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> la difesa del torino e' gia' data per morta o quasi per domenica,sta a vedere che 1-2 recuperano sicuro



quello lo do per scontato, contro di noi recupererebbe pure Van basten e forse pure .....



[MENTION=804]Elshafenomeno[/MENTION] lasciamo stare chi sta male.


----------

